#  Ernährung >   Ernährung nach Herzklappen-OP >

## sindbad

Hallo, mein Mann hat eine neue mechanische Herzklappe eingesetzt bekommen. Nun muss er Marcumar nehmen und mit der Ernährung aufpassen (Vitamin K). Außerdem soll der Cholesterinwert gesenkt werden. Hat jemand praktische Tipps, wie man diese Herausforderung im Alltag unkompliziert umsetzt?

----------


## spokes

alle grünen Gemüse sollten nicht mehr in Übermaß verzehrt werden.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Am aller Besten ist es eine(n) Diätassistenten(in) zu fragen.
Dort bekommt man auch praktische Tipps und Rezepte.

----------

